# 4 adorable kittens in Central Ohio



## Haleye97 (Apr 1, 2013)

I have finally seen the four baby kittens from the cat I've been feeding. They should be about 6 weeks old today. They're so cute and they all look pretty healthy. I wish I could take them, but my dad is allergic to cats. I'm not going to let them live the rest of their lives outside so I want to find homes for them. Hopefully they can go to homes in pairs. They are scared of me, but their mama went from running away every time she saw me, to rubbing on me, letting me pet her, putting her feet up on my lap, and sitting on the porch with me after I spent time with her to get her comfortable around me. From the way she used to act, it seems like she was probably born outside, but now she loves me and my attention. These kittens will need to stay with their mama for a little while longer and I will work with them to help them be comfortable around me and other people so that they are able to live comfortably in a house with people. We are in Central Ohio. If you can take any of these adorable babies or you know of someobe who can in this area that would be great! 

Pictures to come!


----------



## Cat Lover Lennie (Jan 7, 2013)

Thank you for caring for the momma and babies. If there is no other solution, at least take the little ones to the shelter......kittens get adopted fast. In the meantime, do try to handle the kittens....maybe put out some water soaked kitten food or kitten wet food so they will associate you with good stuff!


----------



## Haleye97 (Apr 1, 2013)

Bump


----------



## Jacq (May 17, 2012)

If you're going to bump, bump with pictures!!


----------



## koneko_otaku (Jul 22, 2010)

Spend time outside near the kittens. The more time you spend there, the more kitten feels safe and less shy.

I often do that when I find a nest of kittens in the barn belonging to a feral cat. When they are about 3-4 weeks old, I try to come around when their mommy is away, call them and wave at them to get their attention. At first they either hissed at me or tried to hide but I stayed around for a while every day. They got used to me after a while and came to me by about 6 weeks old.

If possible, try to keep the kittens with their mother until 8 weeks old minimum so the kittens would be more healthy from the milk than if you took them away a little earlier.


----------



## Haleye97 (Apr 1, 2013)

Mobile Photobucket


----------



## Jacq (May 17, 2012)

Awww the kittens are a matched set!


----------



## Haleye97 (Apr 1, 2013)

UPDATE: one kitten will come to me when I put my hand out to eat and usually will let me pet it. I can pick this one up. He or she does not yet just sit in my lap, but I can easily keep him or her there. I did put some food on my finger and he or she sat there and licked it while sitting in my lap. Rarely hissis at me- only if doesn't want to be touched. This kitten loves to play. He or she will gently paw at my hand to catch it. Doesn't use claws on me. Also loves to catch string/rope.

Another kitten will come to me and rarely hissis at me when I try touch him or her, but will hiss if scared. This kitten loves to catch things that move! I take tall grass blades and move them all around and he or she catch them. Loves to eat out of my hand ad will walk up and lick my hand.

The other two kittens will still come around the corner and hiss at me when they see me, but will eat out of my hand. These two will take some more time to get comfortable with me, but it is definitely possible. Since today is my last day of school, I'll have much more time to spend with them soon.

All kittens love to play and tackle each other. They even sneak up on their mom and pounce on her! They are learning that it is possoble to play to rough with each other!


----------



## Haleye97 (Apr 1, 2013)

All babies ate from my hand today without a lot of hesitation!


----------

